# Yampa Cancellations...



## QuietHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

Same with Lodore. Astonishingly fast...


----------



## randowhite (May 7, 2010)

Robots?


----------



## slampe (Apr 18, 2017)

Seriously... I was clicking as fast as humanly possible. Ticketmaster black market now?

There were lots of cancellations/openings and gone instantly with multiple people in my group on computers before the opening bell.


----------



## IDriverRunner (Aug 18, 2015)

same deal here. I was trying every few seconds. As soon at 10amEST clicked, BOOM, they were all gone.


----------



## tjligon25 (Mar 19, 2015)

it doesnt seem humanly possible...until some one posts that they picked up one. I, however, have not succesfully clicked fast enough once again


----------



## Arize (Dec 6, 2016)

Russian bots?

But seriously, was any human successful?


----------



## bcpnick (Jul 16, 2015)

Crazy how fast they went. I kept clicking book permit on the same date for like 20 minutes after and ended up picking up a Lodore.


----------



## mrkyak (Jul 11, 2005)

I beat the robots to a July 25 Yampa launch, too bad there’s no water then. Should be a nice ducky/hiking trip.


----------



## John_in_Loveland (Jun 9, 2011)

Picked up an April 3 Lodore in first 5 seconds


----------



## IDriverRunner (Aug 18, 2015)

Can someone break down what this means? Some dates for Lodore say the following when you hover over them on rec.gov:

Available Quota
Green : 1 of 2
Total Launches Available : 0 of 3

Others say:

Available Quota
Green : 0 of 2
Total Launches Available : 0 of 3


Does the “Green : 1 of 2” mean that there is still a possibility that rec.gov hasn’t made the other permit available yet?


----------



## jimr (Sep 8, 2007)

I blame DRE and their gaperfest permit parties. Bunch greenhorn gapers probably won and won't even show up.


----------



## Fumble (May 23, 2013)

Picked up a June 1st!


----------



## slampe (Apr 18, 2017)

Fumble said:


> Picked up a June 1st!


Fumble - out of curiosity, when did you get June 1st? Right at 10am EST? Or sometime after? My group was aiming for the May 24 or the June 1 right at 10am... Thanks-


----------



## BackCountry (Nov 22, 2009)

Success on a May 7th permit! About time, been 8 years since I've gotten a trip down there.


----------



## Jdsampsonite (Dec 7, 2015)

Literally had one second it say it was to early and the next it said that they were all gone. So sad! I was going for Ladore. Would sure love to get on one of these trips some day.


----------



## JustinJam (Mar 18, 2009)

Saw the same as everyone else. Way more Lodore and Yampa permits available than I have ever seen. Suddenly they are all gone after 0.00001 seconds.

Logged back on about 20 minutes later. Picked up a suddenly available June 19th! 

Not to complain, but it seems that Rec.gov is still struggling with this system.


----------



## quinoa (Jul 5, 2009)

POOF! All gone!
I was surprised at how many high season permits were available, including one on the date that was my first choice in the lottery! Are these permits that were won in the lottery and never followed through on? Are they permits held for commercials that won't be used by them and then thrown back in for the private boaters? What's up with that?


----------



## mrbaum (Feb 20, 2015)

Our group of friends Picked up a preseason Yampa May 6 and a lottery season June 7 lodore this morning , but both were picked up after 8:00 mst . Fighting off despair and adrenaline I kept clicking the show available dates and scrolling between April and may for yampa, I saw 3 dates pop up after the intial grab fest. I picked up my Yampa at about 8:10when I’m imagine someone must’ve clocked out or gone with a buddy. My good friend picked up the June 7 lodore about 20 minutes later. That was a hot mess


----------



## Infidien (May 27, 2013)

My group got low season Yampa and Ladore permits (at the stroke of 10), for which I am very happy, but I think a follow up lottery like the Grand would be more equitable.


----------



## blucat (Apr 30, 2012)

*how much time does it actually take.*

yea, I understand computers processing fast. But I don't understand how people could actually get through the system and claim all of the permits that fast. Just unbelievable.


----------



## randowhite (May 7, 2010)

I remember a few years ago when Dinosaur first was using Rec.gov. for the preseason and unclaimed permits availability....I was able to score an april 10 and a friend an April 20 and the available permits did stay open for a few seconds up to a minute. I think this morning their computer must have reached a default and shut the whole system down immediately maybe because there was so much traffic. And i also wonder how much water will be there this season....anybody got a guess on that?


----------



## Treswright3 (May 20, 2013)

I just am not surprised or amazed by how fast things go. In addition to rafting I attend a lot of concerts, and this is Standard Operating Procedure for almost any ticket these days. You jump on a ticketing website and all the sudden 8,000 red rocks tickets are gone in an instant. I just dont think there are crazy robots, hackers, system failing or any of that, its just that a couple hundred people tried to do something at the same time and only a few got through.


----------



## bcpnick (Jul 16, 2015)

Treswright3 said:


> I just am not surprised or amazed by how fast things go. In addition to rafting I attend a lot of concerts, and this is Standard Operating Procedure for almost any ticket these days. You jump on a ticketing website and all the sudden 8,000 red rocks tickets are gone in an instant. I just dont think there are crazy robots, hackers, system failing or any of that, its just that a couple hundred people tried to do something at the same time and only a few got through.



^This. The amount of people here, on Facebook, etc. that are upset about it are evidence. 30-40 available dates are nothing compared to the amount of people that were sitting there clicking refresh.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

randowhite said:


> And i also wonder how much water will be there this season....anybody got a guess on that?


Yampa and White basins are averaging 80% snow water equivalent today.


----------



## DidNotWinLottery (Mar 6, 2018)

I got desperate and claimed a Labor Day Weekend slot, just about the only thing left during the lottery period. Lost every other lottery as well this year. Praying for late season snow and monsoons so I can drag myself down at 400-1000 CFM. Sigh.


----------

